# The clip came off my breakaway brake cable! Replacement?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

When we went out for our last trail ride, I realized that the clip had come off my breakaway brake cable. This is what I did to "fix" it (see pic). But this isn't a permanent fix, right? I don't remember what the clip looked like, but I was thinking that any sort of cheapo carabiner should work there, shouldn't it?

Also PS before anyone says it, I know that ideally your breakaway brake cable wouldn't be attached to the hitch, but there is no other place back there to attach it to.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Is that baling twine? If so NO WAY!! Nope.... it needs to be strong enough to pull the pin from the emergency brake.... I would think that twine would break before the pin would be pulled... I could be wrong but nope... I wouldn't drive with that.... if anything any metal clip would work better than that.

jmho


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

A steel carbinger clip of appropriate size is what we have on ours...
Takes some abuse and still hangs in where it needs to be.
🐴...


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

But it doesn't have to be, like a special grade of carabiner, right? I mean, would any carabiner work? Like, if I went to Amazon and bought some cheapo Chinese brand, would that be good enough? You mention yours is steel. So maybe any steel one? I've read that the steel in cheapo Chinese brand products is not as good as the steel in name brands or American-made brands, but for this purpose would that matter?

@lb27312 yes it is baling twine. Use # 102 for baling twine: temporary replacement for breakaway brake clip.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't think they necessarily grade carbinger clips...
But...yes, American steel is said to be superior in quality than imported.

I can tell you that in nuts and bolts Grade 8 is far stronger than common Grade 5 most would buy.
Grade 8 though takes a lot more abuse before it breaks, but yes it will break under enough stress.
When we had our racecar the only grade of bolts were Grade 8 in our trailer and on his car...his life depended upon those choices. 
We paid for that but....safety is what it was about then and would be now too.
Don't skimp to save a few pennies, buy the better quality and not worry you made a mistake.  
🐴... _jmo..._


----------

